# Grand Seiko



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I have been researching my next possible purchase and whilst I thought that I knew what I wanted I wasn't prepared for Grand Seiko.

I would like to gather opinions on them - I love the look of the snowflake but I am finding it hard to think of spending 2k plus on a Seiko! Is this just the Swiss Watch snob in me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

bdalg1 said:


> I have been researching my next possible purchase and whilst I thought that I knew what I wanted I wasn't prepared for Grand Seiko.
> 
> I would like to gather opinions on them - I love the look of the snowflake but I am finding it hard to think of spending 2k plus on a Seiko! Is this just the Swiss Watch snob in me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Possibly, :tongue: they are very well regarded watches though, and with seiko irrespective of wether you pay £100 or £5000 quality is guaranteed, i dont know barely anything about them but i`ve seen pics on here from forum members who have them, so hopefully you might get a few pointers.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes and unless buying 2nd hand, you will need to double that 2k and more to buy one. For years available in Japan only, Grand Seiko started appearing here back in 2014 (at least that is when I saw them in the flesh for the first time at a small jewellers / watch seller in Southampton).

They have since had a rebranding to cater for the overseas market and are now widely available.

They're not for me, even the divers (which are too pricey), but the quality can't be denied, albeit they all look quite alike, which is why the snowflake is a good choice, I do think that an excellent example of a Grand Seiko, I also like the lesser spotted deep blue dialled models which appear from time to time. I am also in a minority of one in not liking the spring drive, not because of the technology, I just don't think they have managed to make the power reserve design compatible with the rest of the watch.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

bdalg1 said:


> I would like to gather opinions on them


 The one I keep coming back to is this,










It's quartz, and I would only consider it if I got rid of a lot of others first. It retails @ £2650.00.

Specs.

SPECIFICATIONS
Exterior
Case Material : Stainless steel
Glass Material : Dual-curved sapphire
Glass Coating : Anti-reflective coating on inner surface
Case size : Diameter 40mm × Thickness 12.2mm
Clasp type : Three-fold clasp with push button release
Movement
Caliber no. : 9F86
Movement Type : Quartz
Accuracy : ±10 seconds per year
Functions
Water resistance : 10 bar
Magnetic resistance : Equipped
Weight : 150.0 g
Other details / Features :
·24-hour hand (dual time display function)
·Calendar-linked time difference adjustment function
·Case back with lion emblem
·Date display
·Screw case back
·Stop second hand function


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

The watch snob in me wouldn't contemplate spending that amount of money on a Seiko,grand or not.


----------



## WickerBill (Apr 14, 2020)

Grand seiko have possibly (probably) the best dials and polishing of any watch out there. Their spring drive is mesmerising when you watch it.

Watch snob in you? Probably....but you're not alone. I can't bring myself to buy one either...I enjoy the history of brands as much as the modern day pieces which is why I love Longines and Omega...so Seiko is just a bit cold for me.

...and I'm not alone

Strange though, because if you slapped a Rolex or Vacheron logo on a seiko snowflake, there would be waiting lists and be selling for double the price.

The watches are incredible, the branding and advertising not so much.

my personal favourite? The Blue snowflake.,,






my personal favourite? The Blue snowflake.,,


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

guess what I have coming tomorrow (hopefully!)

but mine is vintage, 1978 and the timing specs are the same - +/- 10 seconds a year


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

The snob in me wouldn't spend that kind of money on a quartz. I know its a super-duper-uber-quartz but even so my preference would be the spring drive snowflake.

I do keep resale in the back of my mind when I buy and spending such money on a Seiko makes that difficult for me but as I understand it out of all the models the snowflake is the one which is most likely to be saleable since there is demand and relatively small supply. I tried one on in their boutique in knightsbridge and was impressed with the watch itself. I was super tempted but played safe with the Polar Explorer (my collection lacked a GMT and but for that I think I might have pulled the trigger on the GS)


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> guess what I have coming tomorrow (hopefully!)
> 
> but mine is vintage, 1978 and the timing specs are the same - +/- 10 seconds a year


I have seen a pre owned 2001 SBGT003 for a decent price (under 1k) with box etc - not quite vintage but nice all the same....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

well speaking from experience from below :tongue: , its as good as any of the rolex i have so there is a statement, it wont hold its value like a rolex but not may do! some dont like the position or look of the spring drive sub dial, but some dont like the cyclops on subs ! i like the new logo GS branding and mine has lume as well ( not many dress SD GS do).& no polished centre links to mark!

while i would have prefered a snowflake dial i am not into the lightweight of it, i just prefer to feel my watches as well as look at  i would like a blue snowflake very much! MMMM

never regreted buying mine ( direct from japan via chrono 24)

deano

to help in your decision :yes:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a quartz GS and love it. This was the older branding with Seiko at the top and GS below but they have now dropped the `Seiko' and just use Grand Seiko. The little gold star at 6 o'clock is too signify it should be accurate to +/- 5 seconds per year but as I usually forget if it is the first or second stop to change the date, I end up moving the hands and have to reset it. :bash: If you look closely at the dial, you will see lost of Seiko Lions with the one at the 20 minute marker facing the opposite way to the others. This signifies it was a 20th anniversary edition.

Are you a Swiss brand snob - probably. It is a bit like Toyota having to introduce the Lexus brand for their luxury range as people in the West had problems justifying paying Merc/BMW money for a Toyota. In Japan I believe they are happier to buy higher priced offerings from manufacturers who also produce


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I own this one.


----------



## bdalg1 (Jan 26, 2018)

richy176 said:


> I have a quartz GS and love it. This was the older branding with Seiko at the top and GS below but they have now dropped the `Seiko' and just use Grand Seiko. The little gold star at 6 o'clock is too signify it should be accurate to +/- 5 seconds per year but as I usually forget if it is the first or second stop to change the date, I end up moving the hands and have to reset it.


You know you are right - my father in law has had jags, Mercs, range rovers and now he has a Lexus and will never change brand and says they are far superior - maybe I need to move on from Rolex et al and experience something new......hmmmm??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Grand Seiko are very cool. Beautiful watches and great value for money, possibly the best kept secret out there. Get on board while you can!

Blue Snowflake you say?


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

There is nothing that Rolex offer that GS doesn't match or beat. GS was founded to defeat the Swiss in various metrics and they do it. Plus their dials and finishing are jaw dropping - simply wonderful.

However, they don't have the brand cachet amongst the ignorant and some models suffer with value retention. That shouldn't really matter if one of the GS models speaks to you.

11 Great Grand Seikos


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

There is no way I would (or could) spend a couple of grand on any watch, but I settled for this vintage Grand Quartz from 1977. I think that the dial is as beautiful as any offered by Seiko and can still be bought for a fraction of the price.......










The case finish is exceptional as well, not bad for a 43 year old watch


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Lovely watches fantastically well finished.

I will be even happier when lock downs over so I can send mine in to be repaired. 

Mine expired on the 25th It's a dead parrot. Well it keeps stopping.

Looks nice in my watch box though. 










Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-HK (Aug 4, 2017)

I have owned four Grand Seikos - two Spring Drives and two Quartz. The SBGV009 was my favourite watch ever. They were also amongst my priciest watches and when times got hard and push came to shove, my Grand Seikos sold very quickly whilst no-one would offer me a decent price for my Omega Seamaster, so I still have that.

Some of the GS styles aren't quite to my liking but some (especially the historic references) really hit the mark for me. And their level of craftsmanship is unrivalled at the price point. I have compared a Rolex Explorer with a similarly priced GS, side by side, under a 30x loupe and while I definitely have the Explorer on my list of watches to buy, no-one can deny that the GS just blows the Swiss brand away in terms of finishing. Multi-faceted markers and polishing on surfaces that most people wouldn't even see. In fact, my SBGV009 was the only watch that I have ever sold for more money than I bought it for new. That can't be said for most GS, I'm afraid, and generally they don't hold their value particularly well. I always get a 20% discount off the sticker price at the AD and then reckon on the watch losing another 20% immediately upon leaving the shop.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

John_D said:


> There is no way I would (or could) spend a couple of grand on any watch, but I settled for this vintage Grand Quartz from 1977. I think that the dial is as beautiful as any offered by Seiko and can still be bought for a fraction of the price.......
> 
> 
> 
> The case finish is exceptional as well, not bad for a 43 year old watch


 Mine arrived but you beat me to it



Being the twin quartz it has a logo showing two crystals. The dial is worth all the money alone


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Sir Alan said:


> I own this one.


 Yeah - love that! :thumbsup:

Some of the divers under the GS label have been pretty eccentric, for what would otherwise be recognised as quite as a staid brand. I was at the launch of an LE of a few variants on a theme in Bangkok and I remember being surprised they were ever categorised as GS. I have some poor pics somewhere.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> Mine arrived but you beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Being the twin quartz it has a logo showing two crystals. The dial is worth all the money alone


 I bet you paid 'a bit more' than I did for mine Scott :wink: ....Despite it being about the most expensive, non precious metal cased, watch in the 1977 JDM catalogue at a mere 100,000 yen, I picked mine up from a Japanese ebay seller for US$83, as a 'non runner' . At that price it was worth a gamble, which paid off as it just needed a little TLC and was up and running straight away..... :thumbsup: . This one appears to have had very little wrist time in its 43 years and the case and original sapphire crystal are almost perfect.....


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Blimey @John_D you certainly did do well. Bravo sir


----------

